# Wireless Thermometer for rotisserie cooking



## freeboro (Jan 1, 2011)

My father and I do a lot of cooking on a rotisserie or spit.  Everything from chickens (up to 48 at once), lamb, turkeys, & a number of pigs.  After looking into some thermometers for my smoker set up, I was thinking of how nice it would be to have a thermometer that had a truly wireless probe so that we could jam it in the ham of a hog or into a chicken or turkey while they were on the spit and leave it with a programmed alert to let us know when it reached the correct temp.  

All of the "wireless" thermometers I've seen online appear to have a probe that is wired to some sort of unit that sends the info to a wireless receiver.  Are there any wireless probe models that anyone is aware of?  The wired probe would be a bit of a pain to use in a rotisserie / spit set up.

Thanks for the help!

Adam


----------



## les3176 (Jan 1, 2011)

none that i have found all have a wire going to a sending unit.if they do have one i bet it would be very costly.now in the future .........maybe


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 2, 2011)

Now I have never seen a probe thermo that didn't have a wire. It's like wireless speakers that I bought. They didn't need a wire to the receiver but they needed a power source "a wire" but who knows.


----------



## meateater (Jan 2, 2011)

One would never give you accurate temps for 48 chickens. What kind of smoker do you have? I ran a BBQ joint 32 years ago and we never went by temp just feel. But that was 32 years ago.


----------

